# Did you see my ball?



## curly

Hello,

I was wondering if you could tell me the polish for 
"Excuse me, I lost my ball (in your garden) do you see it". 
It will probably be said by me(an eighteen year old) to 

A) A twenty-something year old woman
B) A Twenty-something year old man and
C) An elderly woman

Many thanks for your efforts to maintain neighbourly love,
Curly


----------



## jazyk

I think you can say

A) A twenty-something year old woman - Przepraszam, myślę, że moja piłka jest gdzieś w twoim ogrodzie. Czy ją widziałeś?
B) A Twenty-something year old man and - Przepraszam, myślę, że moja piłka jest gdzieś w twoim ogrodzie. Czy ją widziałaś?
C) An elderly woman - Przepraszam, myślę, że moja piłka jest gdzieś w pani ogrodzie. Czy ją widziała pani?


----------



## elroy

I think the verb needs to be in the perfective aspect, and you confused the masculine and feminine forms in A and B (accidentally, I'm sure). Also, I would make a slight word order change in the last sentence: 





jazyk said:


> A) A twenty-something year old woman - Przepraszam, myślę, że moja piłka jest gdzieś w twoim ogrodzie. Czy ją zobaczyłaś?
> B) A Twenty-something year old man and - Przepraszam, myślę, że moja piłka jest gdzieś w twoim ogrodzie. Czy ją zobaczyłeś?
> C) An elderly woman - Przepraszam, myślę, że moja piłka jest gdzieś w pani ogrodzie. Czy ją pani zobaczyła? (*or* Czy pani ją zobaczyła?)


----------



## jazyk

> I think the verb needs to be in the perfective aspect


I'm not sure about that.



> and you confused the masculine and feminine forms in A and B (accidentally, I'm sure).


You're right about this.



> Also, I would make a slight word order change in the last sentence:


I think this is a matter of taste.


----------



## arturolczykowski

Hi elroy,
Apart from "sex swap" in sentences A and B, they are perfectly correct. "Zobaczyles/as" doesn't sound good in this context, but you are right that in the last sentence:  "Czy ja widziala pani?" the sentence would sound better if we say: "Czy ja Pani widziala?...


----------



## elroy

Thanks, Artur.  I don't understand why the imperfective works in this context, but I guess it's something I'll just have to accept.   Maybe someone will come along and offer an explanation.


----------



## Jana337

I'm not sure this is helpful but "zobaczyles" would sound like "did you spot ...?" or "did you get a glimpse of ...?"


----------



## rubia88

Well, I'm twenty and in such a situation I would use a more polite form when adressing a twenty-year old something, both a woman and a man. You don't know a person, and in Polish it is always better to use this 'elderly' form. And because you are even younger, I should follow my advice

And when it comes to the imperfective, well...it sounds much more better. but unfortunatelly I can't tell you why


----------



## rubia88

or sorry I took for granted that you don't know the person....if you do, then you can use the forms given by jazyk


----------



## arturolczykowski

>I don't understand why the imperfective works in this context, but I guess it's something I'll just have to accept. 

I know it can be hard for you to accept and understand but in Polish it often happens that where you would use  Perfective aspect we use imperfective. It's quite hard to explain as English doesn't have the grammatical form that corresponds exactly to this aspect - sometimes you can use progressive forms but it is not the exact the same.


----------



## .Jordi.

Witajcie,

jeśli chodzi o problem aspektu, to myślę, że poniższa reguła powinna rozwiązać Wasze wątpliwości (wziąłem ją z tej gramatyki, s. 237):



> Questions merely inquiring whether or not an action has occurred, isolated
> from any immediate consequence, will usually be asked and answered
> in the Imperfective aspect.



Hello Curly,

I would propose:
a)Przepraszam, nie widziałaś gdzieś mojej piłki, bo chyba wpadła do waszego ogrodu.
b) Przepraszam, nie widziałeś gdzieś mojej piłki, bo chyba wpadła do waszego ogrodu.
c) Przepraszam, nie widzała pani gdzieś mojej piłki, bo chyba wpadła do państwa ogrodu.

Cheers all,

- J


----------



## arturolczykowski

>...do waszego/panstwa ogrodu


Assuming that the people you're talking to are not singles ;-)


----------



## curly

Thank you everyone,


----------



## Thomas1

As someone who this week passed the ball of my 12 or so neighbour a few times I can offer what he says when wants me to get it for him:
_ Dzień dobry piłka mi wpadła, mógłby Pan podać?_ (literal translation) Hello, my ball fell (into your garden), could you please pass it?
or
 (when it happens x-time in the same day). _Może Pan piłkę podać?_ Can you (please) pass the ball?
or _Piłka mi wpadła._ My ball fell (into your garden).

Tom


----------



## Thomas1

jazyk said:


> I think you can say
> 
> A) A twenty-something year old woman - Przepraszam, myślę, że moja piłka jest gdzieś w twoim ogrodzie. Czy ją widziałeś?
> B) A Twenty-something year old man and - Przepraszam, myślę, że moja piłka jest gdzieś w twoim ogrodzie. Czy ją widziałaś?
> C) An elderly woman - Przepraszam, myślę, że moja piłka jest gdzieś w pani ogrodzie. Czy ją widziała pani?


I would skip _czy_. The sentences sound much more idiomatic without it:
Widziałeś ją?
Widziałaś ją?
Widziała ją Pani?

Though, they wouldn't be my choices in such a situation (it can be a question of personal preference).


Tom


----------

